# Time Limited Error Recovery (TLER) good for Tivo upgrade drive ?



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Should the upgrade drive for Tivo have Time Limited Error Recovery (TLER) enabled or disabled?

I'm thinking about putting in a Western Digital 10TB drive WD100EZAZ (shucked from My Book external) into my Tivo Roamio, which has TLER disabled.

Previously I had success with WD Red Drives, which has TLER enabled.

For more info on TLER, see Should You Use TLER Drives In Your RAID NAS? - SmallNetBuilder


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

8TB is the max you can use in a Roamio after its had MSFR used on it. 
Recommended is WD Red drives as it uses less power and produce less heat than any other drives. Previously Green AV drives work after some settings were disabled. Sadly, these drives aren't made any more. Any Green drives being sold now are old, out of warranty and seriously overpriced.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Has anyone actually confirmed that 10TB does NOT work with MSFR? I was going to try it myself this weekend.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I don't know if it will fail with an error message or just crash & burn, but it won't format a 10TB drive properly. I have some ideas for a future version that should break the 8TB limit, but I haven't written anything yet.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

I scored a few 10TB WD drives for around $130 with tax. Was hoping that they would work on the Roamio. I guess they would just be used on my desktops.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Get a multiple bay NAS enclosure and put all those drives in it. You can store shows from Tivo on it, PyTivo to send back to Tivo when you want to watch.

 
For example.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

jlin said:


> Should the upgrade drive for Tivo have Time Limited Error Recovery (TLER) enabled or disabled?
> 
> I'm thinking about putting in a Western Digital 10TB drive WD100EZAZ (shucked from My Book external) into my Tivo Roamio, which has TLER disabled.
> 
> ...


Drives work with TLER enabled or disabled. The discussion a while back was more failing drives with or without TLER enabled and what impact that would have in a TiVo.



jlin said:


> Has anyone actually confirmed that 10TB does NOT work with MSFR? I was going to try it myself this weekend.


What ggeseike said about MFSR. I planned to test it and get back to him but have not had the time yet.

What size drives do you have currently in your Roamio. It is possible to get your Roamio up to 10 TB. Currently you have to hex edit the drive in a couple of places. Working on something that would do the hex editing automatically. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## michaelfrommars (Jul 16, 2018)

jlin said:


> Has anyone actually confirmed that 10TB does NOT work with MSFR? I was going to try it myself this weekend.


I just tried a 10TB red drive, and MFSR reports errors and won't work.
I did not write down the error message, but it seemed to be something about too many partitions.

Tivo was able to initialize and boot from the disk with the new format software.
I downgraded the Tivo software and then Tivo gives the initial splash screen and then goes black and dead after a while.

Now that I have RTFM, I will try again tomorrow with 8TB.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Thanks Michael. 

Keep us posted about your 10TB experience. I have a few 10TB externals which I have not bother shucking yet. I wanna make sure it does work in Tivo before taking them out of the case.


----------



## michaelfrommars (Jul 16, 2018)

jlin said:


> Thanks Michael.
> Keep us posted about your 10TB experience.


The only update is I gave up and bought an 8TB drive


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

michaelfrommars said:


> The only update is I gave up and bought an 8TB drive


If you get the 8TB up and running, we can transfer the image to the 10 TB and expand it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

michaelfrommars said:


> I just tried a 10TB red drive, and MFSR reports errors and won't work.
> I did not write down the error message, but it seemed to be something about too many partitions.
> 
> Tivo was able to initialize and boot from the disk with the new format software.
> ...


You might try Western Digital's utility

wdidle3.exe

on the Universal Boot CD to see if the drive is set to put itself to sleep after no activity or not.

For a TiVo you do not want it to be able to do that, because when the TiVo and the hard drive are powered up the TiVo might not talk to the hard drive before it puts itself back to sleep, which means the TiVo thinks the drive isn't there or isn't on or something, so the TiVo reboots itself, but by the time it gets back to the hard drive, it's put itself to sleep again.

So either disable it or set it for 300 seconds, which is 5 minutes of inactivity before the drive snoozes, and the TiVo will get around to it a lot sooner than that.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

michaelfrommars said:


> I just tried a 10TB red drive, and MFSR reports errors and won't work.
> I did not write down the error message, but it seemed to be something about too many partitions.
> 
> Tivo was able to initialize and boot from the disk with the new format software.
> ...


I just remembered the other possible problem, some WD drives shipped with Power Up In Standby enabled, only nobody knew they'd done that--I'd already sent back 2 of what were probably perfectly good 2TB WD drives to Newegg when I found out about the problem.

Search this site for PUIS to learn more.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

unitron said:


> You might try


A little late coming to the party?  It seems like months now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> A little late coming to the party?  It seems like months now.


27 days.

And future searchers only care if the info helps them, not when it was posted.


----------

